# Bluetooth and Wireless LAN



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Does anyone use both bluetooth and WLAN in the same vicinity with success? The reason I ask, is that I know they use the same frequency band and need to know if one stops the other from working. This is before I buy a wireless headset for my mobile...any recommendations? Its a 6310i.

Ta.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

chris you tart - wait till i post your girly questoin on uk-tech ;D

I've seen tonnes of people at work using 802.11 and bluetooth headsets without a problem.

Besides.. if you have an 802.11 connection you should be using soft phone anyway - or did you miss out on the trial???


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

And I was going to ask Chris about the 3600 serires router a question...I also need to check on the latest HSRP version. I have heard that the latest version allows load sharing. Is this true?

Am I wasting my time asking Chris this? Please tell me Photo!! ;D

Photo...be nice to your colleague...he is only a young one and he is an apprentice!!


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

> chris you tart - wait till i post your girly questoin on uk-tech Â ;D


LOL. I did consider it but thought I'd get less of a flaming from here!



> Besides.. if you have an 802.11 connection you should be using soft phone anyway - or did you miss out on the trial??? Â


No, I've got my softphone fully working, but the headset is so bulky to carry around!

PS Have you seen my mail about needing some CSS help, or are you too busy surfing the TTForum


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

> And I was going to ask Chris about the 3600 serires router a question...I also need to check on the latest HSRP version. I have heard that the latest version allows load sharing. Is this true?


V, you're asking the right guy with the wrong question, I haven't heard about this, but if you give me more details (ie IOS version) I'll look into it for you!) 


> Photo...be nice to your colleague...he is only a young one and he is an apprentice!! Â


Thanks V, you tell him! ..oh and tell him to answer my email and help me out with my customers too! ;D


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

now now people, play fair!! ;-) <sigh> sad when I have to help out disco people ;-)

802.11b, although uses the same ISM frequency range as Bluetooth, will only overlap if the channels used overlap. Same as using 2 different 802.11b LAN's in the same area.
Bluetooth is clever as it will frequency hop to find the best channel to use.


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

> Bluetooth is clever as it will frequency hop to find the best channel to use.


Cool, I didn't know that. Â Thanks Kev, any time I can re-pay the favour, just let me know. Â I hear you might need some help with your IPT products? Â  Â ;D

Disco Chris [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

need some help with your ipt products .. aaaaaaaaahahahahhahahaha roflmao ;D

Disco Phottoniq


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

ipt ??? wassat then ??? :-/


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

IPT, VoIP, DSCP, VRRP, EIGRP, OSPF, CBWFQ, LLQ, CHAP, PAP, BGP, PIM, DVMRP, ARP, IGRP, RIP (I & II), ISIS, L2TP, PPTP, IPSec, AF Classes, EF, BE, MSDP, MPLS, MGCP, H.323, BPDU, 802.1q, ISL, QinQ, SIP, NAT, PKI, IKE, WRR, WRED, DWDM, Q931, H.245, BOOTP..........

There's loads more and just like the list they are all BOLLOX.............. 

Andy


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

can some suggest a decent cheapish wireless adsl modem and what ever i need plugged into my laptop to make it all work please


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Jonah - sorry mate.. my stuff is all sourced from work so I have no clue at to what else is out there. I know that Linksys is a VERY popular brand in this field. Also, check mail order as it tends to be cheaper than pc world. A couple of good sites include www.scan.co.uk and www.dabs.com - I have not personally bought anything from them but I know people that have and are happy. Check their prices as well as others.

You have a choice as to what you connect in to your PC. If it is a laptop you can plug in a PCMCIA card, if it is a desktop you can plug in a PCI card in to it, or you could get a USB connected device.

Sorry I could not be more help.

phoTToniq.


----------

